

Ask HN: Why do relevant and non-objectionable links get killed - billswift

I have seen this before and wondered, but the specific item that got me to ask is today's link http://accidentaltechnologist.com/iphone/i-rsquo-m-not-renewing-membership-in-the-iphone-developer-program/
So why do links like this get killed?
======
icey
If enough people flag a submission, it gets auto-killed. My assumption is that
it has to be compelling enough to convince an editor for it to be un-killed.

~~~
jacquesm
True, but at the same time enough blogspam cruft (crenk.com and a whole bunch
of others) makes it through without a problem.

I find this especially troubling because plenty of time there is some good
interaction going and then _boom_ subject gets killed. To take it out of the
'new' and 'home' pages fine, but if it already has comments by parties other
than the submitter you might as well let it be. It's not like it will cost
anybody if it does.

That said, the apple appstore has seen a bit of over exposure, I think that is
what did it in this case.

------
chanux
In your case I guess it's an Apple fanboy problem :)

